# Who's got the Troy Lee D3 Carbon Helmet - ? Chime in people :)



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Call me crazy or whatever you want but FUK when i saw this , it just seems purely amazing .Im not a pro but this helmet looks like a must . I was watching a video on it , and the way its designed is very nice. Im coming from a Giro Remedy that i got in Medium which is a regular fit , lil loose . I cant seem to forget about it and DEF need to buy this thing . Last year i kind of banged up my Giro helmet when i smashed my head from my fall so im looking for something new and im ready to drop the bills for this thing . Im not a fan boy or whatever , its just i REALLY like their products and the quality and could careless about trying to impress people or look cool .

So how would you guys rate sizing ? Is it pretty accurate or ? and what goggles work good with these helmets  Season is about to start in 2 weekends so i need some input soon please ! I can get it for a really good deal too sooooo thats makes it much more sexier haha .. I been eyeing this thing down for a while now.

How can you say no to this ? :eekster:


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Aedubber I don't have the D3 but had a D2 composite and now have a D2 carbon and it fits great (got the m/l) . I also had a Giro remedy and I find the overall fit, feel and style of the TLD much better, so I am sure the D3 is going to be even better. I'm kind of in the market for a new lid and saw a few on eBay brand new a few weeks ago at some pretty good prices.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

danglingmanhood said:


> Aedubber I don't have the D3 but had a D2 composite and now have a D2 carbon and it fits great (got the m/l) . I also had a Giro remedy and I find the overall fit, feel and style of the TLD much better, so I am sure the D3 is going to be even better. I'm kind of in the market for a new lid and was saw a few on eBay brand new a few weeks ago at some pretty good prices.


Are you in the market for a d3 ? If so maybe we can do a double purchase , ill get you a good deal . Lemme know ?


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm probably going to get a little more use out of my 3yr old lid unless I find a deal too good to pass up.


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

I have that exact same helmet....I actually bought two of them, one of me, and one for a friend..According to the TLD sizing chart we both should have used a LARGE but after receiving the helmets BOTH of us had to return them and go one size up..

I'd recommend you size up one size IMO


my previous helmet was a "size Large" 661 Carbon EVO if that helps ??


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Rich , i asked cuz of that reason . I read some reviews and peopled stated to size up .

Danglingmanhood- Ill PM you the price i can get , so whenever you need an upgrade lemme know .


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Much obliged aedubber!


----------



## ifouiripilay (Nov 11, 2005)

I made a recent purchase of the same d3 carbon helmet. I came from a med giro remedy and bought a lrg d3. A little snug brand new but I think it'll fit good after breaking in. 
Definitely size up or have a good return policy.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

See whats weird is that , in a fitted hat i would be considered a Large Helmet size but if i go by cm then i would be a small/med since i measured 55cm when i took my own measurement and coming from the Remedy in Medium it felt loose. . Kind of confusing.


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

I agree, size up. There are other options as well...I'd like to try out the new Bell or Fox helmet.

I'm currently using the Spesh Dissident, its scary light.


----------



## YRG (Feb 26, 2012)

Fit is crucial with helmets. The D3 is among the best I have seen, but the Kali is better.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

I just bought a Palmer D3. Fits better than most other brands that I've tried. The higher end Kali is the only other helment that had a comparable fit and comfort.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Tim F. said:


> I just bought a Palmer D3. Fits better than most other brands that I've tried. The higher end Kali is the only other helment that had a comparable fit and comfort.


Hate the graphics on the Kali , just way too much going on for me . Did you size up with the TLD or did you buy the same size that you usually wear in most helmets ? Thx


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

I went from a Carbon Remedy Large to a TLD D3 carbon in XL. The Remedy was a tad loose and the D3 fits perfectly. The inner shapes are different as the Remedy is more of a bowl shape where as the D3 is more oblong and narrow. The D3 is an really nice helmet as it should be for the price tag. It is not as light as I thought it would be but lighter than most helmets. I wear Oakley Crowbars with my D3 and that is a nice combo. Thinking of getting new goggles, either the 100% Accuri or the Scott Tyrant.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

I've been using one of these for about a year now. Best helmet I've owned without a doubt. It's probably time to replace it as I've "used" it a couple times...

For reference, I usually wear a 7 5/8 sized hat, and the XL is a perfect fit for me.


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Pretty sure my old Remedy is a medium, and my D3 (non-carbon) is a large. Love my D3 though. Wanted the carbon but was too pricey, got my D3 for a little over $200, maybe $215?


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Sweet ! Thanks guys , yeah I ordered the 100% Racecraft goggles since I dont know where I put my Oakleys lol .. Yeah with the Giro I def know the feeling you mention being a bowl like feeling.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

My LBS has a large selection. I just tried a few on on went with the size that fit best. I think it was the same size as my Bell.


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

Another great aspect , besides the awesome feeling of safety/snugness, is that it is designed with the Leatt in mind. It offers the best angles for riding with a neck brace. If you are using this helmet, that means you should be using a neck brace as well. Just saying.


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

Dominator13 said:


> If you are using this helmet, that means you should be using a neck brace as well. Just saying.


Mmmhhmm....a T-shirt, TLD moto shorts, and knee pads are also needed to pull off the look.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

"NO pads, JUST neck brace."

Also, make sure your bike is clean and your kit is brand new.


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

WTF is wrong with you trolls? I was just saying that the TLD D3 is designed especially for the Leatt. I have read most of Aedubber's threads and responses on the Knolly forum and he'd be wise to wear a neck brace....it has saved mine more than once.

But you guys probably don't need one.....just your pajama kit!


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

Dominator13 said:


> he'd be wise to wear a neck brace....it has saved mine more than once.


Side question: which one do you have? and how do you like it? i've been thinking about one since my recent faceplant down a mountain...


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

I used to have the original, I think it was the MX Comp. Now I have a DBX Pro...got a good deal on it. I would get the DBX Comp 4 if I were to get a new one.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

LOL its all good Dominator13 they are just fukin with you lol .. But yea neckbrace is in the near future..

GUYS : I just cleaned the bike , have a 20 pack of MONSTER , brand new TLD kit , TLD socks , boxers , and stickers are all ready to go  ..


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Dominator13 said:


> But you guys probably don't need one.....just your pajama kit!


My kits have Smurfs and Unicorns!


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

aedubber said:


> GUYS : I just cleaned the bike , have a 20 pack of MONSTER , brand new TLD kit , TLD socks , boxers , and stickers are all ready to go  ..


Just need some stripper body glitter and you'll be good to go!


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Tim F. said:


> Just need some stripper body glitter and you'll be good to go!


Yea i think that would DEF top it off ! hahah no but for real this year i will be TLD the fuk out !


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Sereously though Dom knows his stuff, and has tried just about everything. And rides like an animal!


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

So I put my order in for a medium .. well see how it goes


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

You get your helmet aedubber?


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Will be in tomorrow ... hopefully it will fit lol , otherwise ill return it and size up .. ill post up some pictures once its in.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

if you have 59.-60cm head size NO TLD3 wil fit! the large is to snug and the XL is to big because the XL is up to 62cm head size.. this is what i have found when i tryed this model...


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Helmet feels VERY nice . Love the fitment , its a snug fit but it needs some time to break in . I will swap out the medium cheek pads and try the large ones after a few sessions . Very impressed with the helmet and money well spent. Only con i have i think is the chin strap system , i love my Giros system but now i need to get used to the new system . Anyways , heres the setup for this year


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Looks sweet! Just out of curiosity what hat size do you have? I'm a 7 3/8 and according to TLD's sizing chart I should be a large.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Its a medium size helmet. . The only difference between the medium and large is the cheek pads .


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

I know you went with the medium, just wondering if you know what hat size you run, say if you buy a fitted hat. Just trying to get a frame of reference. Are you going to be at Mtn Creek Sunday?


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

I wear a 7 3/8 fitted hat but thats when I let my hair grow in , but now I dont have much hair since summer is coming. .. nah creek Saturday only.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

7 3/8 is more than 59cm and the D3 large is 59cm... ?


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

Nice! Check these out if you're not a fan of the D-ring system....
NEW ECHO QUICK-RELEASE SAFETY MOTORCYCLE HELMET CHIN STRAP BUCKLE, BLACK(metal to metal design) : Amazon.com : Automotive


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

aedubber said:


> Thanks Rich , i asked cuz of that reason . I read some reviews and peopled stated to size up .
> 
> Danglingmanhood- Ill PM you the price i can get , so whenever you need an upgrade lemme know .


 Can you PM me as well. I'm might be in the market, maybe even for two of them if the price is right.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

FreeRidin' said:


> Nice! Check these out if you're not a fan of the D-ring system....
> NEW ECHO QUICK-RELEASE SAFETY MOTORCYCLE HELMET CHIN STRAP BUCKLE, BLACK(metal to metal design) : Amazon.com : Automotive


Thanks ! I managed to get the hang out of it today 



DWill said:


> Can you PM me as well. I'm might be in the market, maybe even for two of them if the price is right.


PM sent.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

How'd the helmet work for ya at Creek this weekend? I tried a large on (I'm a 7 3/8 hat size) at the shop at Creek felt good, but did feel a little pressure on the forehead.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

danglingmanhood said:


> How'd the helmet work for ya at Creek this weekend? I tried a large on (I'm a 7 3/8 hat size) at the shop at Creek felt good, but did feel a little pressure on the forehead.


It was good man ,yeah i have that snug feeling as well but i would give it a little time to break in . I def would like something tight around my head rather then loose ...


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

What did you think of the trail conditions? It kind of reminded me of Colorado/Utah, dry and loose, the rain this week will definitely help.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

danglingmanhood said:


> What did you think of the trail conditions? It kind of reminded me of Colorado/Utah, dry and loose, the rain this week will definitely help.


Felt like i was in a damn dust storm hahah .. Def was VERY fast tho but a bit too dusty .. I washed out up on breakout around the berm after that little hip jump , but then again i was on a new tire and my PSI wasnt as low as i wanted it haha .


----------

